# On order...!



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

Hooray...!!! Finally ordered my Cruze TD today. Can't wait get to get back to the torque and fuel economy!

Prolly won't get Order Confirmation until next week...but hopefully I'll get to take delivery in early September.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'd be dying of anticipation. What color/options did you get?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Congrats!

i got word that mine was assembled last Monday. Not sure when my little red devil will land.


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

My Cruze Diesel was built on 7/15, And is currently with a pool of other Cruze Diesels @ an inspection station in Chicago awaiting release.....

Dealer said this was normal for Cruze Diesels. Never heard of this before.......

Ken


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

> I'd be dying of anticipation.


I am... Only got about 3 hours sleep last night... Xmas in August?!?!

I ordered (_RPO codes added for fun_):

GBE Crystal Red Tintcoat
PDD Diesel Convenience Pkg.
UQA Pioneer Sound System (_I know, I know,...I'm no audiophile, but I want more power than stock._)
VQK FR & RR Splash Guards

The dealer I ordered from had (2) on the lot, but neither was eqippped the way I wanted.




> i got word that mine was assembled last Monday.


Gettin' close Tomko...!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

kmacleod said:


> My Cruze Diesel was built on 7/15, And is currently with a pool of other Cruze Diesels @ an inspection station in Chicago awaiting release.....
> 
> Dealer said this was normal for Cruze Diesels. Never heard of this before.......
> 
> Ken


Thanks for the tip. 

I'll ask my dealer if they can tell me where mine is.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats! I don't know how you can wait for a car. I would not be able to sleep, eat or have fun, i would be constantly thinking about my car...

Any plans to mod it? hehe...


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm the same way. The anticipation would killll me. I'm very lucky they had an ECO with the options I wanted at a dealership nearby!


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

> Any plans to mod it?


I'd like to add pillar-mount gauges (boost and pyrometer)... With the turbo mounted up front, the addition of a pyro probe may be realistic. This may come off as "pretentious" on the little Cruze, but at least I can pretend to have a D-Max. :smile:

Later on I'm hoping Banks or Borla comes out with a cat-back straight-pipe kit (like they did with the CR Jetta). _Then it would be interesting to see the gauge readings after the installation of the exhaust_.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats now the hard part the wait.

You didn't want the factory nav or enhanced safety package?


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks 2013Cruze.

No "Navi" for me. I'm old school......paper maps...._maybe The Google Maps on the ol' cell phone_.

"Enhanced Safety Package"...? I'd prefer "Enhanced Danger Package" ... j/k!


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Congrats now the hard part the wait.
> 
> You didn't want the factory nav or enhanced safety package?


I think you did well. Personally I would have went for the Safety Package, but as far as navigation goes, I rarely go anywhere that would make it a "must have." If an emergency did come up, like you said, I've got my cell phone and a Garmin. Congrats on the order. I'm looking to place mine sometime next week. Lots of sleepless nights ahead!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I never wanted NAV in a car. Google maps is updated daily, NAV in a car isn't... My friend with his C250, got lost going on vacation because his map was outdated and wasnt updated since 2011 lol...

Good choice.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

It usually takes 6 to 8 weeks from the time you place your order for delivery.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

plasticplant said:


> I think you did well. Personally I would have went for the Safety Package, but as far as navigation goes, I rarely go anywhere that would make it a "must have." If an emergency did come up, like you said, I've got my cell phone and a Garmin. Congrats on the order. I'm looking to place mine sometime next week. Lots of sleepless nights ahead!


Are you planning on ordering a Cruze D?


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Are you planning on ordering a Cruze D?


I am. I've been shopping around quite a bit as of late (trying to get the best price and trade in value). I'm actually test driving one in a few hours. Hopefully it's everything I dreamed it would be.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

plasticplant said:


> I am. I've been shopping around quite a bit as of late (trying to get the best price and trade in value). I'm actually test driving one in a few hours. Hopefully it's everything I dreamed it would be.


My one local Chevy dealer has a loaded Cruze D in transport it's Blue Ray Metallic in color I'm trying my best to not want to buy it.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Congrats!
> 
> i got word that mine was assembled last Monday. Not sure when my little red devil will land.





kmacleod said:


> My Cruze Diesel was built on 7/15, And is currently with a pool of other Cruze Diesels @ an inspection station in Chicago awaiting release.....
> 
> Dealer said this was normal for Cruze Diesels. Never heard of this before.......
> 
> Ken





Tomko said:


> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> I'll ask my dealer if they can tell me where mine is.


Dealer just informed me that mine is at status event code 4B00 - Bayed, and that he thinks that means that it has been offloaded from the train into a lot at Ingersoll and is waiting for a truck. Also the dealer has been charged interest since August 5. So we all think that it might land this week.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

An exciting and exasperating process!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Congrats on the new Cruze purchase DieselEnvy! Please share some pics when you get it!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Dealer just called NOMS who told him that my little red devil is sitting in a rail yard in Lewiston NY waiting to clear customs before entering Canada. 

So it seems that it won't land at the dealership until sometime next week.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Dealer just called NOMS who told him that my little red devil is sitting in a rail yard in Lewiston NY waiting to clear customs before entering Canada.
> 
> So it seems that it won't land at the dealership until sometime next week.


Guess this will really be a long week, but well worth the wait as you will find out. Hope yours is as reliable as mine is, no issues in the first 12 months.


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

Mine is still in Chicago, awaiting release...

Ken


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

I _think_ mine is on order.........still waiting for confirmation/order number...


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Took delivery of mine yesterday! It's everything I could have ever hoped for...and then some!


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

I received word my cruze is off "hold" as of yesterday and now marked "hot" priority.

Ken


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

kmacleod said:


> I received word my cruze is off "hold" as of yesterday and now marked "hot" priority.
> 
> Ken


You're going to love it. Well worth the wait!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Mine landed at my dealer yesterday. 

But it rolled off the truck with over 40 miles on the odometer!

My dealer told me that they called GM to ask how it could have so many miles and they were told that it was due to "testing". 

I wonder what constituted "testing"?

Between my father and I this is the seventh GM factory order we've done over the last 25 years, and I think everyone arrived with ten or less miles. 

Anyone else notice their diesel's odometer on delivery?


----------



## CRUZEEE (Aug 17, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Mine landed at my dealer yesterday.
> 
> But it rolled off the truck with over 40 miles on the odometer!
> 
> ...


Both at Honda and Chrysler we got cars
In that had that same mileage and they also said the same thing. For testing purposes


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Mine landed at my dealer yesterday.
> 
> But it rolled off the truck with over 40 miles on the odometer!
> 
> ...


I took delivery with 200 miles (exactly) on the odometer. Let’s just say I was less than pleased. I think 40 miles is pretty standard, as the dealer that I bought the car from told me 30 - 50 miles for testing was the norm. My car came from Ohio (to WI) on a truck, but it had been at an Ohio dealership for about a month and a half. I'm sure everyone that worked there took it for a spin...with a few test drives thrown in:-( However, because the dealer did not tell me about the miles being so high, they through in a few extras for me and started me out at 500 miles on the paperwork, rather than the 200 that was on it. If it were any other car I would have refused delivery. But due to its rarity, I bent over and took it up the tailpipe. My last car (an 07' Cobalt) had 6 miles on it when I drove it off the lot.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

I feel your pain, Ordered my 2LT 1.4T a little over a week ago and I'm terribly impatient. Going to be one of they very few out there with a manual


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> If it were any other car I would have refused delivery. But due to its rarity, I bent over and took it up the tailpipe.


I think a lot of us would have done the same.


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

> ...it rolled off the truck with over 40 miles on the odometer!


WTFudge...?!?!

40 miles is a bit much. Three to six would be norm from the new car odometer pics I've seen on Ebay...


----------

